# Just out of jail. Wat do



## JermShar (Feb 21, 2014)

Fresh out of jail. Now I can't find my project. Computer was sold, flash drives scattered about the house. My 1TB WD Passport is missing. So mad i didn't back anything up to google drive. 

Now I have plenty of new characters, and even a new story idea. 

Shared a pod with a guy who thinks everyone is out to get him, C.O. puts drugs in his food, mind altering gas comes through the a/c vents, mind altering electrical signals come from the lights(is why they never turn off lol), officers keep his money family sends, doesn't shower or shave to keep from being raped...(must have happened already). He actually called his lawyer to complain about the C.O. making him take a shower. Says it goes against his rights.(even though hygiene is part of the rules lulz).

Then there is a guy who robbed a store so he can feed his kids. Felt sorry for him, considering his kids died 12 years ago and he's been feeding dolls...

A guy so jacked he could be on WWE. But is a total wimp. He had to get a single cell when he cried after being punched a few times, even though he could give a 1 hit K.O. 

Homeless dude who beat another homeless guy with a 2x4 for a beer...

1 guy has been there of and on for 5 years due to child support. The issue is he started off $300 in debt when he first lost his job. Well when your in there, the money still racks up. You don't "pay it off" with jail time. He gets out, the debt still lingers trys to find a job, sometimes gets hired only to be locked up again because his payment wasn't enough...wth? He now owes $30,000. There are actually quite a few like that. 
Yeah KY sucks for Child support.

A guy has been charged with kidnapping by his bitch wife, when he took his son to work with him. Grand Jury dropped charges after they found out she was drinking too much and neglecting the child when he goes to work. Bad part is he was in jail for 6 months before his trial started. 
Only reason he was indicted was the new little prosecutor wanted to get a high-ish profile case.  That didn't work so well.

I was in because i went to speedway. For real.
20 min after I left a guy my height about same build comes in with a full body suit and robs the place. The "evidence was our body sizes and my fingerprints on the counter when I went to pay for the ciggs. The clerk looked at me and said "thats the guy" ohgodwat?
What are these prosecutors thinking now a days? I saw the video. It was like somebody trying recognize a power ranger by his body. Also he walked with a gansta limp. I walk like i got something shoved up my rear(or so im told by my attorney). Plus dude had on gloves, dusting for prints would have been useless. 

I don't want to live in the Commonwealth anymore. I want an actual STATE. Tennessee sounds nice right about now. 

Any Ideas on a new state to live in?


----------



## Potty (Feb 21, 2014)

> Then there is a guy who robbed a store so he can feed his kids. Felt sorry for him, considering his kids died 12 years ago and he's been feeding dolls...
> 
> A guy so jacked he could be on WWE. But is a total wimp. He had to get a single cell when he cried after being punched a few times, even though he could give a 1 hit K.O.



These two characters sound really interesting  Can't wait to read about them.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2014)

That does sound like you've gotten a lot of character ideas, very interesting and sad. As for what state to live in, they all have some good and bad points, I think. Texas has some very tough laws, I hear. I like Arkansas and Tennessee quite a lot.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 21, 2014)

First off forget this for the moment





> I was in because i went to speedway. For real.
> 20 min after I left a guy my height about same build comes in with a full body suit and robs the place. The "evidence was our body sizes and my fingerprints on the counter when I went to pay for the ciggs. The clerk looked at me and said "thats the guy" ohgodwat?
> What are these prosecutors thinking now a days? I saw the video. It was like somebody trying recognize a power ranger by his body. Also he walked with a gansta limp. I walk like i got something shoved up my rear(or so im told by my attorney). Plus dude had on gloves, dusting for prints would have been useless.


That was then, now is now, you need to cope with the outside world, which won't want to be reminded of such things. Later, when you have established yourself,  you can return to the issue if you think you can address it usefully. 

The world is not perfect, it gets better because we make it so, 250 years ago there was no welfare support, people not infrequently starved to death, and they were hung on even flimsier evidence for much lesser crimes, it is getting better, and that depends on people doing something, but for now you need to think of your own stability and security, but keep thinking between times so when you get there you can make your contribution. Read our threads on writing in places like writing discussion, read some good books, there are a number about India and Afghanistan over the last few years that have won major prizes, it may not seem relevant at first, but they are about ordinary people in underdog situations, see how they treat the subject. Meanwhile I would advise you to make notes, write them up a little, draw ideas together. I am sure you are fired up at the moment, but first things first, having got out you want to stay out. Use that energy to remove yourself from the vulnerable group who end up back in, get some stability, shelter, decent food, exercise, books to feed your mind, some decent company. This is done by coping with the small problems of the present as best you know how and as soon as they arise.


Books like 'One flew over the Cuckoos Nest' changed mental health care, but most victims of the justice system are poorly educated, to the point of illiteracy, in England, there are plenty who re not, but they tend to have earned their place rather than being victims. The last major changes in prison reform came after the wars, when the conscientious objectors were released and spoke out, a sensible voice can make a real difference. There is certainly plenty of possibility to look forward to, enjoy preparing yourself to participate in it.


Edit, and the very best of luck for the rest of your life ahead.


----------



## JermShar (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and support.




Olly Buckle said:


> That was then, now is now, you need to cope with the outside world, which won't want to be reminded of such things.



This gives me a vibe that you may think i may be PSTD after this. lol

I got home, grabbed wife laptop and vented. Facebook was the first stop place.
Came here originally for a "hi, I'm back, even though I wasn't a member long enough to be missed" post. Wound up with this.




Potty said:


> These two characters sound really interesting  Can't wait to read about them.



Strangest part is they are real people I shared a pod with in jail. Would have to alter them a bit you know...dang laws. Then again as long as the names and locations are different, not sure if half of them would even read or realize they are reading about themselves.


On a side note, what was real torture was the fact I couldn't read too many books. I can handle the obscene and vulgar crime/thriller novels. But some go to the degree of being a "gore-no". It would be alright if there were less women tortured/killed and more storyline. Most of the books in there makes Saw and Hostel series like well versed, pg-13, drama movies. I sat and finished "When Rabbit Howls" only to see if the dad gets it at the end. Did not disappoint, but was disgusted by all the stuff that happened to her. Was still an easier read than some others. It's like they think the inmates get off to that stuff or something. 

here i go ranting again..


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 21, 2014)

> Strangest part is they are real people I shared a pod with in jail. Would have to alter them a bit you know...dang laws. Then again as long as the names and locations are different, not sure if half of them would even read or realize they are reading about themselves


.Most of us write 'fact-ion' to some degree.


----------



## dale (Feb 21, 2014)

what's the difference between tennessee and kentucky? i mean, except for the border? and taxes. which, kentucky is better.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 21, 2014)

Tennessee is a far more progressive state, though both are stunted and have horrific zoning and land use laws. Tennessee has Nashville and Chattanooga (and to some extent Knoxville), which are great cities in their own special ways. Especially Nashville - that's a fun place. Kentucky has Louisville, which has some aspects to like, such as the river, but not much else in my opinion. Both states have their issues. I think if I lived in Kentucky and wanted out, but had to stay close, I'd probably opt for Tennessee. Depends on your livelihood, too. Indiana might be more viable, if you're a union electrician or something, or you like having sidewalks.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 21, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Tennessee is a far more progressive state, though both are stunted and have horrific zoning and land use laws. Tennessee has Nashville and Chattanooga (and to some extent Knoxville), which are great cities in their own special ways. Especially Nashville - that's a fun place. Kentucky has Louisville, which has some aspects to like, such as the river, but not much else in my opinion. Both states have their issues. I think if I lived in Kentucky and wanted out, but had to stay close, I'd probably opt for Tennessee. Depends on your livelihood, too. Indiana might be more viable, if you're a union electrician or something, or you like having sidewalks.



Lexington is a beautiful and clean city with a good transit system.  Covington and even Newport are getting nicer, especially for people that like the night life and good restaurants.  

Memphis is great for their prices on real estate, BUT it does have an above average crime rate due to the lack of jobs.  Knoxville really is nicer than you might think, because it is a college town.  Once again it depends on what kind of person you are and what you like to do.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 21, 2014)

I think dude's trying to get out o' Lexington.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 21, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I think dude's trying to get out o' Lexington.



Haha...uhm, how about plastic surgery and stay where he is?  :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Riptide (Feb 21, 2014)

Ha, those people are real? Were you in a normal jail cell? Was it padded white? Those are some cozy jail cells I heard...


----------



## dale (Feb 21, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Tennessee is a far more progressive state, though both are stunted and have horrific zoning and land use laws. Tennessee has Nashville and Chattanooga (and to some extent Knoxville), which are great cities in their own special ways. Especially Nashville - that's a fun place. Kentucky has Louisville, which has some aspects to like, such as the river, but not much else in my opinion. Both states have their issues. I think if I lived in Kentucky and wanted out, but had to stay close, I'd probably opt for Tennessee. Depends on your livelihood, too. Indiana might be more viable, if you're a union electrician or something, or you like having sidewalks.


 i do like tennessee. kentucky is alright, too. what i really know of kentucky is being young in southern indiana and crossing the river to buy beer on sunday in louisville.  but as far as living? i would probably choose tennessee over KY. tennessee simply has better looking women than kentucky.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 21, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> Covington and even Newport are getting nicer, especially for people that like the night life and good restaurants.



I can vouch for this. I live just a few minutes drive from both. The restaurants are fantastic. I have too many kids to be one for "nightlife". Newport used to be pretty run down (this from my girlfriend since i only moved here four years ago) but it's definitely an up and coming place to live.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Jermy,
There was a guy who came through here a little while ago who got a book deal out of his experiences.

http://www.writingforums.com/members/48058-Philip-Smith

I wish you all the best in your endeavours. 
Bazz


----------



## JermShar (Feb 24, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> Hi Jermy,
> There was a guy who came through here a little while ago who got a book deal out of his experiences.
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/members/48058-Philip-Smith
> ...



Thanks. Not sure if writing about jail, or just something new with the nut jobs in it.



Pluralized said:


> I think dude's trying to get out o' Lexington.



Sadly once you lived in Lexington, you can never fully leave...and stay gone. There are many who have tried. They eventually come back. Sometimes for their burial. Its like Hotel California...with more drugs.



Riptide said:


> Ha, those people are real? Were you in a normal jail cell? Was it padded white? Those are some cozy jail cells I heard...



Well...pc(protective custody) is a hellava unit. If you get in a fight and did not start it, you get a nice single cell for a bit. Normally you can opt out after 24h, but i liked the idea of having my own cell without sharing. At least in there you dont have to worry about guys standing over you while you sleep doing things...to themselves...or you 0.0    

pc also has the loonies that came from kcpc(Kentucky Correctional Psychiatric Center). It doesn't help when your mad after a fight and your kicking the walls still cussing at whoever the heck is listening. At least i didn't whine and complain like the new guys we call babies lol. They mad cause they don't get any commissary, and tv is restricted to 2 hours. But 22 hour lock down does suck. 



Oh well, I'm pretty much over it now. The real goofy has been busted according to my attorney he just got new charges for the speedway incident as well.
http://www.lex18.com/news/lexington-alleged-serial-robber-pleads-not-guilty/

Dude had been busy. wonder if dummy was smart enough to bury the money somewhere for when he gets out. lol idiot.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 24, 2014)

> Sadly once you lived in Lexington, you can never fully leave...and stay gone. There are many who have tried. They eventually come back. Sometimes for their burial. Its like Hotel California...with more drugs.


They used to say something similar about a town I lived in, I have never been back there. I reckon they forget the ones like me because they never see them again  
It is a pain you had the experience, but any experience is potentially useful, but it will be great if you can lose the record, that could be a real millstone. Glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## JermShar (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah, the record is as follows: did time for nothing. It gets removed after 7 years. But it still shows up as not guilty.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 24, 2014)

JermShar said:


> yeah, the record is as follows: did time for nothing. It gets removed after 7 years. But it still shows up as not guilty.



You wound up doing time for a crime that someone else did....and now the actual criminal has been caught??

I'm pretty sure there is recourse for you to be able to get that record expunged. Not to mention...I would be suing the crap out of the state for false imprisonment.


----------



## JermShar (Feb 24, 2014)

Suing like that don't work here in commonwealth. They figured I was a suspect so...
Now if i was arrested, no investigation, then the perp was caught then I could.

Yeah, it's expunged completely when he is final sentenced if he's not then in 7 years. Anyone doing background check will see not guilty. Thanks, didn't think of asking that till your post.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 24, 2014)

JermShar said:


> Suing like that don't work here in commonwealth. They figured I was a suspect so...
> Now if i was arrested, no investigation, then the perp was caught then I could.
> 
> Yeah, it's expunged completely when he is final sentenced if he's not then in 7 years. Anyone doing background check will see not guilty. Thanks, didn't think of asking that till your post.



Make sure you keep track of his case so that you know when his sentencing happens. Then ride their a**es to make sure they do right the right thing and get that taken off your record immediately.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 24, 2014)

JermShar said:


> Suing like that don't work here in commonwealth. They figured I was a suspect so...
> Now if i was arrested, no investigation, then the perp was caught then I could.
> 
> Yeah, it's expunged completely when he is final sentenced if he's not then in 7 years. Anyone doing background check will see not guilty. Thanks, didn't think of asking that till your post.




...bad news is, your finger prints are now on record where something like this could happen again if you happen to be at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## dale (Feb 24, 2014)

were you in eddyville or lagrange?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 24, 2014)

There wouldn't have been as many mentally ill people locked up with you, but because they closed down Eastern Kentucky State Hospital, there is no where to send them.


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2014)

stay safe man


----------

